# Two A Day Supplementation



## Bevo (Jun 6, 2013)

Havent been here in a while hope everyone is doing great. So for the summer I am planning on splitting my workouts into two a days. What supplements would y'all recommend to go with this program. On top of protein and food of course. Any recommendations would be helpful. Also haven't been on the juice since november.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2013)

I always use fish oil,multi vit,bcaa,.If im on the gear NAC, red yeast rice, hawthorn berry ,baby asprin


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2013)

I use to love it when I did two a days. One in the am and then one later in the pm. Back then I would just swallow aminos througout the day in between meals and drink a ton of water. Black coffee in the am prior to your workout, and the later workout I would use an intra like size on. That's what I would do now if I was splitting a two a day. But yeah fish oils and a multi is part of my normal daily supplementation as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2013)

1st, dont spend too much on supps man.  they will never touch AAS results/gains.  Next, id focus on things like amino's.  BCAA/EAA.  coffee or a pre WO if you need it and really try to make time during the day to nap between workouts.

when i was still in college id do a 10am workout, and a 6-7-8ish workout later.  Once i started to get a 75min nap between things were 10x easier.  And unless you ve got a good stock pile of rips your going to need it after a few wks as your body will catch up with you.  

my short list-

BCAA & whey iso.
Fish/krill oil
cheap pre WO and or coffee (all of them are pretty much the same, and all you really need is the stims IMO)
multi
DAA  (cheap & effective T booster, and i mean cheap like 10-12-14 bux for a months worth.  dont pay more than that
creatine.......but sometimes the bloat fucking annoys me and i stop after 2wks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Creatine Monohydrate. Its the only supp that works.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 6, 2013)

For 2 a days I recommend tren and TNE. Should be all you need.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 7, 2013)

^^^^ shit i wish haha. overall it seems like some bcaa's creatine and caffeine. any recommendations where to get the for cheap


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm all for a high quality multi vitamin. 9adayplus.com has a really good multi I highly recommend. I haven't found a better one yet. But I'm always lookin.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 7, 2013)

Just my two cents here, but:

Multi vitamin--orange triad from controlled labs. It not only has a broad spectrum multi, but joint support, digestive enzymes, and immunity boosters as well. Overall, an excellent foundation. 

Fish oil- find one with a high epa/dha calue, this is what you are looking for when it comes to omegas. Gnc has teiple 650/250, vitamin shoppe has 600/240, and costco has 300 total. Higher levels of epa and dha are crucial for cardiovascular, brain, ocular, and joint health. 

Waxy maize or karbolyn-- sugar free complex carbohydrates that are great for replacing glycogen stores post workout and for shuttling protein. Great with a morning shake as well.

Supercissus--joint support from usplabs and it is simply amazing. No other product like it imo. You fuck up your joints, ligaments or tendons and you are out of the game. Period. 


Modern bcaa--also from usplabs, it is imo hands down the most comprehensive amino product on the market, with 10g micronized bcaa, 5g exercise aminos, glutamine, and electrolytes. Game changer. 

Creatine--- is fine, get a kre alkalyn preferably as it is still monohydrate (which the majority of the studies have been done on, and its proven the most effective) but its also PH buffered to not break down in acidic environments into creatinine. 

 proto whey--- for whey protein, its the best imo for results and lean gains. Tastes good in water, no bloats or farts at all.


If you want a pre workout, dont go crazy on the stims. I like white flood, jacked (new formula), c4 watermelon tastes good too. 

If youre running gear, you dont need the sports shit though, save that for after your cycle into your pct.

Just my two cents.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 7, 2013)

Like I said on that Multi, haven't found a better one yet but I'm always lookin. I always stick with the natural ones made from real food so you get maximum absorption. The synthetic ones are junk and all you do is piss em right out. And stay away from Vit C from ascorbic acid its complete shit. Another Multi you might wanna check out if the price scares you on those 9adayplus is Blenderculture.com. For about $35 you get enough for 2 months worth and its very high quality. It's got my vote for a close 2nd to the 9adayplus. Hope this helps brother!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bevo said:


> ^^^^ shit i wish haha. overall it seems like some bcaa's creatine and caffeine. any recommendations where to get the for cheap



nutra planet

you can buy each one of those in bulk for 10 cent on dollar compared to other places.  they have a 1000g BCAA for $30 bux......

everyone else is $50+ for a container that size.  cissus, same deal, etc


----------



## Popeye (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly, they are ALL bullshit. From intra-workouts, to multis to whey protein. EVERY one is proprietary blend THIS and, healthier THAT, blah, blah, blah.

Save yourself the money and *drink milk and eat FOOD*......

I guess if you just HAVE to blow some hard earned cash on supps, i would say caffeine, creatine, multi, fish oil......although I dont think we absorb even  a fraction of the "blends" these fucking companies claim.

I personally take ZERO supps.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm gonna have to say that not overdoing yourself at work is the most important.   If you have a back breaking strenuous job, two-a-days aint for you.   If I sat at a desk all day I'd be all over that shit.


For me, 10 hours REM sleep EVERY night would be the only way.. and that's just out of the question.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Creatine Monohydrate. Its the only supp that works.




If any of you haven't tried creatine ethyl ester, it's long overdo.    WAY better strength gains than mono with zero bloat/GI discomfort.    

Theres that pesky kidney problem with it, but cycle on/off and youre gtg lol


I once tried 20-30 grams of mono/day.  had similar results to CEE, but I had GI cramps and gas that smelled like rotten sardines


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 8, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Honestly, they are ALL bullshit. From intra-workouts, to multis to whey protein. EVERY one is proprietary blend THIS and, healthier THAT, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Save yourself the money and *drink milk and eat FOOD*......
> 
> ...



Popeye my brother you need to have a good look at Blenderculture.com. It's all good food and I think after you have tried it for a solid 2 weeks you'd be amazed at how good your mind feels.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## goodfella (Jun 9, 2013)

One good sup that has support features I guess you wud say, is cycle assist. Has a bunch of good stuff in it for liver, prostate, support, and has hawthorn berry too and others... 30 bucks for 2 month supply.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2013)

samcooke said:


> If any of you haven't tried creatine ethyl ester, it's long overdo.    WAY better strength gains than mono with zero bloat/GI discomfort.
> 
> Theres that pesky kidney problem with it, but cycle on/off and youre gtg lol
> 
> ...



You weren't fully dissolving the creatine. No need to cycle it either. Nobody actually has kidney problems on 10g per day.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You weren't fully dissolving the creatine. No need to cycle it either. Nobody actually has kidney problems on 10g per day.



Might just be cause my Gi tract is easily pissed off (ulcerative colitis).. but when i tried creatine mono I always added it to my 1 gal water jug and drank throughout the day..  

All I know is CEE never gave me any discomfort.. and I was killin the weights


----------

